# In car dribbling



## tone181160 (Sep 8, 2010)

We have a 4 year old male Border Collie who loves travelling in the car, the problem is he dribbles a lot...any ideas how we can stop/reduce this as we want to take him on holiday to Europe and the back of the car will be like a swimming pool.....Thanks


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

tone181160 said:


> We have a 4 year old male Border Collie who loves travelling in the car, the problem is he dribbles a lot...any ideas how we can stop/reduce this as we want to take him on holiday to Europe and the back of the car will be like a swimming pool.....Thanks


I assume if he loves travelling in the car its not mild travel sickness?

Does he dribble at other times ie at food or when he's excited?

The reason I ask is that I've got a 2 yr old collie bitch that dribbles horrendously when she's watching something exciting - creates a pool on the training hall floor watching other dogs work.....

If it is excitement, you could try a Dap spray or something like 'Rescue Remedy' to calm him down a little.


----------



## Hols<3Millie (Sep 2, 2010)

if it's foamy is could well be travel sickness especially if he stands up a lot. He could just be thirsty though.


----------



## RobD-BCactive (Jul 1, 2010)

My Border Collie drools a lot in the car, it's been associated with travel sickness Ideas to Ease Car Anxiety

He seemed to have stopped a little while ago, but as soon as I post "success" the very next journey (featuring new slightly smaller dog bed but equally comfy) he started again.

I think the contributions there (especially ones with links), may help you to. Do you notice any difference depending on whether the windows are open or not? Vast amounts of fresh air seems to help mine.


----------



## tinamary (Aug 17, 2008)

When i first got my rescue she dribbled to the extent we had to wear our coats when we went out in the car. With time and perseverence she stopped.


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

my banjo would drool loads in the car, most of the time leading to her being sick. we got them sun screens for the back windows and it cleared up right away. apparently it`s summit to do with how their brains can`t keep up with how fast everything is passing them by


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

RobD-BCactive said:


> My Border Collie drools a lot in the car, it's been associated with travel sickness Ideas to Ease Car Anxiety
> 
> He seemed to have stopped a little while ago, but as soon as I post "success" the very next journey (featuring new slightly smaller dog bed but equally comfy) he started again.
> 
> I think the contributions there (especially ones with links), may help you to. Do you notice any difference depending on whether the windows are open or not? Vast amounts of fresh air seems to help mine.


I think you've mis-read this post Rob. The owner says the dog loves the car so its probably excitement.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

tone181160 said:


> We have a 4 year old male Border Collie who loves travelling in the car, the problem is he dribbles a lot...any ideas how we can stop/reduce this as we want to take him on holiday to Europe and the back of the car will be like a swimming pool.....Thanks


Maybe cover the seats with something absorbent (maybe Vetbed


----------



## RobD-BCactive (Jul 1, 2010)

Twiggy said:


> I think you've mis-read this post Rob. The owner says the dog loves the car so its probably excitement.


No not misread. I have seen dogs that "love the car" are eager to get in, that then get car sick and cease to be fond of it. As much of the advice is about calmness in the car, and I didn't think the short question made it clear that the dog remains excited when travelling, I did think comparing might be helpful, if you notice I do emphasise a different cause in my answer and try to tease more information out.


----------

